# Bad Cramps and Brown Spotting - should I be worried



## julesmac (Apr 4, 2006)

Hi

I had my 7 week scan on Wed this week which showed one lovely hearbeat.  But on Friday afternoon I had really bad cramps for about an hour accompanied by some brown spotting (not a lot of spotting but enough to notice).  I called the doc on Friday afternoon and he said to put my feet up and refused to send me for a scan as I'd just had one earlier in the week.  Spotting stopped overnight and whilst I've had some more AF type pains, it's nothing as bad as I experienced on Friday afternoon.

Should I be worried ?  and should I call the docs again ?  Some advice would be greatly appreciated.

Julesmac


----------



## jan27 (Aug 19, 2005)

I am suprised you were not referred back to your early pregnancy unit as when there is bleeding, with or without pain you should be scanned.  Whether or not you had been scanned a few days before is irrelevant..

On a positive note the  bleeeding has stopped.  But if the pain continues you do need to speak to GP and get scan booked next week at early pregnancy unit.

Hope all goes well and settles down

Jan


----------



## julesmac (Apr 4, 2006)

Hi Jan

Thanks for this.

I have a booking in appointment with my midwife on the 16th of August.  I'm going to call her tomorrow and she what she recommends as I really feel like the doctors fobbed me off on Friday evening.    I didn't think asking for a scan was unreasonable especially as I have only had one pregnancy before this that resulted in a miscarriage at 8 weeks.

Thanks for your advice and I'll chase things up first thing tomorrow morning.

Julesmac


----------

